# Weight gain diet (well, hopefully!)



## chris_vts (Jan 8, 2011)

Right, first off i'm pretty new to the site so hello! I have had quite a good look around the site and read a lot of stickies, and found out a lot of very useful information about dieting and routines etc.

My main aim is to bulk up + generally add more strength. I have started off by changing my diet (shown below) and starting a weight routine which I won't post in here!

This is what I will eat on a typical day (I will be eating this and similar every day)

*8 am - *3 scrambled eggs on 2 slices wholemeal bread + glass of orange juice

*10:30 am *- 1 serving of CNP promass ( with pint of whole milk)

*12:30 pm *- Tin of tuna with 3 slices of wholemeal bread + apple

*3 pm *- Griddled chicken breast with brown rice, avocado, tomatoes, white onion, olive oil

*5:30 pm *- Tin of baked beans on 2 slices wholemeal bread ( or similar)

*7:30 pm *- Dinner, varies! Sausages, mash, beans / prawn pasta/ steak etc..

*8:30 pm - *Workout time

*10 - 10:30 pm - *1 serving of CNP promass (with pint of whole milk)

I might have some odd snacks throughout the day as well including peanuts etc.

I am now intaking a lot more food than I used to, and have roughly worked out this diet to be around 3000 calories with 200 grams of protein daily.

I think the protein intake of this dieat will suffice, but I think I need to up the calorie intake as I do have a high metabolism. What do you recommend I could change / add to increase the calorie intake? And is the CNP promass sufficient or are there other supplements out there which are better?

Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## A5H (May 28, 2009)

Your 5:30 meal i would replace with better source of protein - chicken/tuna pasta or something

Should put on some weight with pints of whole milk mind lol


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Agree ^^

Add a couple of chicken breasts mashed up with the beans + a bit of pepper yum

Also maybe add something post work out?

Another serving of Promass?

If you starting gaining a bit of fat drop the pre-bed serving and have some cottage cheese/whey/evoo?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Try adding fine oats to your pro mass, that will add about 300kcals to your shake, I'd also add some fruit to your diet.


----------



## chris_vts (Jan 8, 2011)

Cheers for the replies. Yeah ill add a chicken breast or something in at that point. Might throw in a couple of slices of wholemeal with peanut butter as well somewhere! And yeh maybe have a half serving of promass straight after workout


----------



## chris_vts (Jan 8, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Try adding fine oats to your pro mass, that will add about 300kcals to your shake, I'd also add some fruit to your diet.


Sorry didnt see this comment. Can you just buy fine oats off myprotein or somewhere similar? And would they have to be blended into the shake or simply scooped in? And i've also started having big homemade smoothies everyday to up my fruit intake


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

chris_vts said:


> Right, first off i'm pretty new to the site so hello! I have had quite a good look around the site and read a lot of stickies, and found out a lot of very useful information about dieting and routines etc.
> 
> My main aim is to bulk up + generally add more strength. I have started off by changing my diet (shown below) and starting a weight routine which I won't post in here!
> 
> ...


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

chris_vts said:


> Sorry didn't see this comment. Can you just buy fine oats off myprotein or somewhere similar? And would they have to be blended into the shake or simply scooped in? And i've also started having big homemade smoothies everyday to up my fruit intake


yes I get my oats from MP and you can throw them in a shaker but it will depend on how much you have and how much liquid. i use one of the hand blenders, you can pick them up cheap enough. This is what i blend up for a weight gain smoothie

80g MP fine oats (2 scoops)

30g MP WCP banana protein powder

1frozen banana

1 apple

300mls full fat milk + water if needed

also I've been adding 2 egg whites

:thumbup1:


----------

